# Aeropress adventures



## BebeShanghai (Mar 28, 2018)

Still waiting to acquire the shiny shiny stuff and Niche grinder but in the meantime my trusty Aeropress and somewhat dodgy Porlex grinder (possibly a Chinese counterfeit!) are my main setup and have accompanied me to some interesting places.

This is a few hundred metres from Everest Base Camp in Tibet: beans roasted by Hoi An Roastery in Vietnam, brewed with water heated on a yak dung fire.

Unforgettable!


----------



## Graham J (Jul 27, 2018)

Love it - what a view! Suppose you can always brew up some yak dung if things get desperate...


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Perhaps you could get the yak to eat some coffee beans, then have a rummage through its dung afterwards. I wonder if there might be a market for that - just a thought


----------



## Paul K (May 11, 2018)

There is already. Its called Bei & Nannini and the Yak dung will taste better


----------



## JIMFISH (Jun 10, 2018)

That is a cracking view. Bet that coffee tasted good


----------



## Pj8040 (Jan 26, 2017)

Great view


----------



## dannoceti (Oct 15, 2018)

Nice, I think I need an Aeropress.


----------



## Aeroquaff (Oct 21, 2018)

Excellent. I have an Aeropress and porlex combo for my own travels, albeit I haven't, as yet, made it to Tibet.


----------



## ed_mcdill (Nov 9, 2018)

could just be the ultimate travel combo!


----------



## Samalang (Feb 5, 2019)

Love that you have taken the commitment to everest!


----------

